# Holly's First Grouse & First Birthday!



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Here's a pic taken a couple weeks ago..Holly's first grouse...she was pretty excited! Just gave her the scent from a wing and away she went...she knew what to do! 

Right now shes hunting Pelee Island with Chuck, she is also 1 year old today!!! What a great birthday present eh!? Spoiled pup!! ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Lots of birds, 1st heat, Pelee Island, & now turning one  Happy Birthday! Holly is a lucky girl.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Holly!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Worth celebrating! Congratulations to both Holly and you.

I still have the shot shell and tail feathers from Quest's first grouse. Helps me to relive the moment.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done Holly!!!


----------

